# Receptor de radio fm con el TDA7000



## marviiin (Oct 11, 2011)

hola que tal a todos, quisiera que me ayudaran a decirme como construir un receptor de radio fm con el TDA7000, si alguien me pudiera detallar con un video o alguna pagina de paso a paso como irlo armando o construyendo, que dispositivos o componentes y herramientas tengo que utilizar y algun diagrama del circuito se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## Pelelalo (Oct 12, 2011)

Empieza por el datasheet. Aprende como funciona y a continuación diseña el circuito.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 12, 2011)

Fíjate :https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-fm-tda7000-54103/


----------



## lsedr (Oct 13, 2011)

marviiin dijo:


> hola que tal a todos, quisiera que me ayudaran a decirme como construir un receptor de radio fm con el TDA7000, si alguien me pudiera detallar con un video o alguna pagina de paso a paso como irlo armando o construyendo, que dispositivos o componentes y herramientas tengo que utilizar y algun diagrama del circuito se los agradeceria mucho


\


aqui esta todo:
http://www.neoteo.com/mi-primer-receptor-tda7000

Los componentes verdes son capacitores no polarizados...


----------



## marviiin (Oct 26, 2011)

[alguien me podria decir como se conectan estos capacitores electroliticos,
veo que su simbolo es un rectangulo blanco en la parte de arriba y un rectangulo negro en la parte de abajo, y quiero saber que rectangulo es el positivo y negativo para saber como conectarlos, les agradeceria mucho


----------



## retrofit (Oct 26, 2011)

marviiin dijo:


> [alguien me podria decir como se conectan estos capacitores electroliticos,
> veo que su simbolo es un rectangulo blanco en la parte de arriba y un rectangulo negro en la parte de abajo, y quiero saber que rectangulo es el positivo y negativo para saber como conectarlos, les agradeceria mucho



La Parte del condensador pintada de negro (en el equema) es el negativo.
Saludos.


----------



## marviiin (Oct 26, 2011)

alguien sabe de cuanto valor son los capacitores enmarcados en la imagen, y de cuanto valor es la resistencia, se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## retrofit (Oct 26, 2011)

marviiin dijo:


> alguien sabe de cuanto valor son los capacitores enmarcados en la imagen, y de cuanto valor es la resistencia, se los agradeceria mucho



Los condensadores...
u15K = 150nF/63Voltios
u1M = 100nF/63Voltios
La Resistencia... Marrón/Negro/Negro =  10 ohmios
El otro componente no lo veo, la foto está muy oscura.

Saludos


----------



## marviiin (Oct 26, 2011)

gracias en verdad


----------



## marviiin (Oct 28, 2011)

yo por mas que lo intento no me sale, solo me genera mucho ruido y al moverle el potenciometro me da mas o menos ruido, y el potenciometro de sintonia no hace nada como si no funcionara pero ya lo probe y si funciona, pero no entiendo por que, alguien me puede ayudar y decir por que mi pot de sintonia no hace ningun cambio?

alguien me puede decir tambien si tengo un capacitor que dice (.039-K) a cuanto equivale

ya logre algo mejor, nada mas se oye como: (ssssssssssssssssssss) y al tratar de sintonizar alguna estacion con el pot no pasa nada, no se si ya nadamas sea cuestion de ajustar las espiras o alguna recomendacion que me puedan dar se las agradeceria


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 29, 2011)

1º Revisa la posicion del diodo Varicap... cual estas usando?
2º Te fijaste si estan bien puestos los componentes alrededor de C22? eso es importante porque desde ahi va la entrada de audio del LM386 desde el TDA7000... si subes el volumen de la radio y hace solo un ''ssssssssssssssssssss'' como describes, solo estaras escuchando el ruido de fondo del amplificador, pero no del TDA.

Saludos


----------



## marviiin (Oct 29, 2011)

pues mira , el diodio varicap no lo pude conseguir y entonces estoy utilizando un diodo 1N4001, y aunque ponga dos en paralelo o en serie o solo ponga uno, o inviera su posicion no me pasa nada, y ahorita revisando el capacitor 22 , yo estoy utilizando un electrolitico de 4.7microfaradios, esta bien? o es de 4.7 nanofaradios, y mi pin 3 del TDA 7000, NO LO ESTOY CONECTANDO, y tambien revisando el pin4 estoy utilizando un capacitor de 1 nanofaradio, y yo pense que era de 10 nanofaradios por que asi me lo vendieron,  y tambien el capacitor de la antena el capacitor 17 estoy usando uno de 56  picofaradios y no de 39.
crees que esos capacitores influyan mucho?


----------



## lsedr (Nov 1, 2011)

marviiin dijo:


> pues mira , el diodio varicap no lo pude conseguir y entonces estoy utilizando un diodo 1N4001, y aunque ponga dos en paralelo o en serie o solo ponga uno, o inviera su posicion no me pasa nada, y ahorita revisando el capacitor 22 , yo estoy utilizando un electrolitico de 4.7microfaradios, esta bien? o es de 4.7 nanofaradios, y mi pin 3 del TDA 7000, NO LO ESTOY CONECTANDO, y tambien revisando el pin4 estoy utilizando un capacitor de 1 nanofaradio, y yo pense que era de 10 nanofaradios por que asi me lo vendieron,  y tambien el capacitor de la antena el capacitor 17 estoy usando uno de 56  picofaradios y no de 39.
> crees que esos capacitores influyan mucho?



asegurate conectar todo como dice el diagrama original... la pata 5 del tda700  va a +5V.. luego del regulador de 5 voltios.

debes conocer las unidades en que se miden los valores de los condensadores... las tres básicas son pf= picofaradios, nf= nano faradios y uf = microfaradios

Por ejemplo.     0.1uf = 100  nf = 100,000 pf


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 1, 2011)

El condensador c22 es 4,7 microfaradios. Yo creo que deberias cambiar el condensador de 1nF que pusiste por equivocacion por otro de 10nF, ya que (por lo que veo en el datasheet y en el esquema interno del IC) tiene que ver con el control de voltaje de los varicaps internos que trae el TDA7000... el mismo tiene un sistema FLL (_frecuency looked loop_ en ingles, lazo de seguimiento de frecuencia) que estabiliza la frecuencia del oscilador local. Si hay voltajes incorrectos en los varicaps, el funcionamiento de la radio puede ser desastroso.... :/


----------



## marviiin (Nov 1, 2011)

ok, ya cambie el de 1nf por el de 10nf y el pin5 si lo tenia conectado a vcc e igual no me sirve, y en ninguna electronica encuentro el dido varicap, y lo trato con el 1N4001 y no me sirve, ya solamente me falta el diodo varicap y un capacitor de 39 pf que lo estoy sustituyendo por uno de 56pf y ese va directo a la antena, crees que por eso no me funcione,
por que sigi oyendo igual puro ruido ni siquiera puedo sintonizar una estacion, y yo creo que ya tengo la mayoria de los componentes deberia sintonizar algo aunque sea con mala calidad

tambie ya he conectado todo como esta en el circuito he seguido cada paso, a menos que mi amplificador o mi tda 7000 no sirvan, o que haya quemado algun capacitor electrolitico, por que hubo unas cuantas veces que se me calento el lm386, pero el TDA 7000 TODO NORMAL e igual mis capacitores electroliticos no se como saber si sirven, pero creo que si se me hubiera quemado mi lm386 no oiria nada o bueno, eso creo si me pudieras seguir ayudando te agradeceria bastante


----------



## lsedr (Nov 1, 2011)

marviiin dijo:


> ok, ya cambie el de 1nf por el de 10nf y el pin5 si lo tenia conectado a vcc e igual no me sirve, y en ninguna electronica encuentro el dido varicap, y lo trato con el 1N4001 y no me sirve, ya solamente me falta el diodo varicap y un capacitor de 39 pf que lo estoy sustituyendo por uno de 56pf y ese va directo a la antena, crees que por eso no me funcione,
> por que sigi oyendo igual puro ruido ni siquiera puedo sintonizar una estacion, y yo creo que ya tengo la mayoria de los componentes deberia sintonizar algo aunque sea con mala calidad
> 
> tambie ya he conectado todo como esta en el circuito he seguido cada paso, a menos que mi amplificador o mi tda 7000 no sirvan, o que haya quemado algun capacitor electrolitico, por que hubo unas cuantas veces que se me calento el lm386, pero el TDA 7000 TODO NORMAL e igual mis capacitores electroliticos no se como saber si sirven, pero creo que si se me hubiera quemado mi lm386 no oiria nada o bueno, eso creo si me pudieras seguir ayudando te agradeceria bastante



Para encontrar el varicap, debes conseguir un radio de música am/fm de los pequeñitos que son de los que sintonizan las emisoras de forma digital, estos traen 2 varicap siempre.

los que yo encontre los saque de ese tipo de radios  y esto encontré:


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 7, 2011)

Tambien valen esas radios ''Reset-Scan'' chinas... suelen traer siempre 1 varicap.


----------



## david7777777 (Nov 16, 2011)

me gustaria armarlo pero tengo una duda: ya esta el circuito impreso pero la posicion de los componentes no logro encontrarlos  mmmmm alguien me podria ayudar?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 1, 2012)

Hola, acabo de montar el receptor, y en la banda de 88 - 108MHz se escucha correctamente y eso que he sustituido el varicap por 2 1N4007 en paralelo.

¿Alguien tiene alguna idea de cuantas vueltas tendría que darle a L1 Y L2 para escuchar otras frecuencias?


----------



## wialejo (Nov 2, 2012)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Hola, acabo de montar el receptor, y en la banda de 88 - 108MHz se escucha correctamente y eso que he sustituido el varicap por 2 1N4007 en paralelo.
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene alguna idea de cuantas vueltas tendría que darle a L1 Y L2 para escuchar otras frecuencias?



Estoy implementando el montaje del tda, hiciste alguna variacion al montaje para que te funcionara?=?? 

estoy intentando implementar este pero no me funciona 

http://www.neoteo.com/mi-primer-receptor-tda7000


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 2, 2012)

No no varié nada, si lo haces como te dicen los de Neoteo, todo debe funcionar.

Al final encontré un Diodo Varicap, ¿de donde?
Pues de aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/donde-esta-varicap-sintonizador-tuner-82065/#post701135

Ver el archivo adjunto 80087

Con los 1N4007 vale, pero como el varicap nada, te lo aconsejo.
Para variar el rango de frecuencia, sobre todo si vas a subir de los 108MHz, hay que poner un pre amplificador a la entrada de antena.
Yo casualmente ando ahora investigando sobre el tema, y estoy haciendo una PCB para este Pre.:


Ya contare si consigo algo.

Nota: Es muy importante la antena, si la desconectas no se escucha nada, revisarla, sobre todo que tenga su  longitud adecuada.


----------



## DAvidFH86 (May 5, 2013)

HOla a gracias por compartir todos estos articulos y circuito son de muy buen ayuda..Yo arme mi circuito con el TDA 7000 me costo algo de trabajo logra que funcionara pero al fin lo logre..En mi caso no encontre el bb105 el cual reemplace por un 1N4007 y quedo de maravilla.. la bobina L1 ledi 12 espiras de un diametro de 3 mmm y L2 9 vuletas con 5 mm diametro. Gracias ´por compartir saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (May 6, 2013)

Me alegro te haya funcionado.
Busca un varicap aca:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/donde-esta-varicap-sintonizador-tuner-82065/#post701135


----------



## jkarlos70 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, pero tengo una pregunta:
He armado el receptor de radio con el TDA7000 siguiendo exactamente el esquema de la pagina de NeoTeo. Solo que la bobina L1 lleva 10 espiras en vez de 5 y la L2 unas 50 espiras en vez de 6. El receptor suena bien lo que son las voces, pero la musica suena con ruido, como si no estuviera bien sintonizada la emisora, aunque se oye aceptablemente. Pero querria mejorar el sonido. Si me pudierais ayudar os estaria muy agradecido. No se el problema esta en las bobinas. En principio puse el nº de espiras que dice la pagina, pero no sintonizaba nada, solo ruido. A medida que fui aumentando las espiras de L2 hasta aproximadamente 50 espiras fui cogiendo todas las emisoras pero con ese ruido de fondo. No quiero aumentar las espiras de L2 pues es bastantante grande ya. ¿Que debo hacer?. Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 13, 2017)

Podes postear el montaje, el esquema? sintonizas con un varicap o un capacitor variable?


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 14, 2017)

jkarlos70 dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, pero tengo una pregunta:
> He armado el receptor de radio con el TDA7000 siguiendo exactamente el esquema de la pagina de NeoTeo. Solo que la bobina L1 lleva 10 espiras en vez de 5 y la L2 unas 50 espiras en vez de 6. El receptor suena bien lo que son las voces, pero la musica suena con ruido, como si no estuviera bien sintonizada la emisora, aunque se oye aceptablemente. Pero querria mejorar el sonido. Si me pudierais ayudar os estaria muy agradecido. No se el problema esta en las bobinas. En principio puse el nº de espiras que dice la pagina, pero no sintonizaba nada, solo ruido. A medida que fui aumentando las espiras de L2 hasta aproximadamente 50 espiras fui cogiendo todas las emisoras pero con ese ruido de fondo. No quiero aumentar las espiras de L2 pues es bastantante grande ya. ¿Que debo hacer?. Gracias.



Lo que te puedo aportar es que L2 es similar a L1 morfológicamente hablando y que ese integrado en ese circuito recibe señales monofónicas, no estéreo.
Algo esta mal en lo que has armado para que tuvieras que llevarla a 50 espiras.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## jkarlos70 (Nov 15, 2017)

No se he pensado en dar la vuelta al diodo varicap, aunque esta montado como en el esquema, aunque esta señalado el catodo como en todos los diodos, lo medi con un polimetro y esta bien.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 15, 2017)

jkarlos70 dijo:


> No se he pensado en dar la vuelta al diodo varicap, aunque esta montado como en el esquema, aunque esta señalado el catodo como en todos los diodos, lo medi con un polimetro y esta bien.



Tal vez una imagen de lo que has armado ayudaría a ayudarte. ¿pusiste el BB105 o algún sustituto?
 Varicap los hay de distintas características y el que debe llevar allí es de pocos pF por que si no el oscilador queda muy por debajo de la banda de radiodifusión de FM comercial.
Si tuvieras un frecuencímetro podrías medir esta con un simple "aro de Hertz" acoplado a L2 y sabrías por donde andas.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 15, 2017)

Hola a todos , lo CI TDA7000 tiene una FI (Frequenzia intermediaria) de solamente 70Khz gracas a una técnica muy especial de PLL enpleyada internamente a el. 
Asi lo oscilador local anda desplazado 70Khz de la frequenzia de ingreso , portanto con auxilio de un segundo receptor de FM de display fiable (digital o analogico) y cercano dese TDA7000 es possible "ouir" o mejor identificar en que frequenzia oscila el oscilador local.
NO acuerdo con esa bobina de 50 espiras como osciladora , esa tiene que sener tal cual en la hoja de datos técnicos desde CI.
Lo diodo Varicap tipo BB105 es como si fuese un diodo 1N4148 ,  pero de color negro con una cinta blanca indicando su Katodo. 
Quizaz enpleyar un diodo tipo BB809 , ese es de color negro con una cinta amarilla indicando su Katodo funcione como debe.
!Fotos de la montagen son sin dudas muy bienvenida , en VHF lo layout es critico!. 
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jkarlos70 (Nov 15, 2017)

Un saludo. No se si estas imagenes os podran ayudar. Pero efectivamente es un BB105 de color negro con una linea blanca indicando el katodo. Es muy pequeño al lado de la R de 1/4W, se ve su tamaño.

Esta montado igual que en el esquema, solo que he sacado el amplificador en una placa aparte, eso si le tuve que poner un condensador de vcc a masa de 1uf, que no viene en el esquema, para evitar ruidos independientes de la sintonizacion, por la longitud de los cables que van al amplificador, rojo,negro y salida(azul).
Ese ruido ha sido eliminado, no hace ruido solo que al sintonizar una emisora la musica no se oye nitida o clara, como si no estuviera bien sintonizada la emisora.

 El varicap que pedí en la tienda de electronica es el BB105, segun esquema, y ese que se ve en las imagenes es el que me dieron, pedi dos tengo otro de repuesto, no se si poniendolos en paralelo mejoraria, tienen tambien BB205,BB121 y BB122, el BB809 no tienen, pero puedo conseguirlo por internet. La bobina L2 como veis es descomunalmente grande, pero conforme iba añadiendo espiras mejoraba. 
Ah tengo un osciloscopio de hasta 200Mhz, pero no se si con el pudeo medir la frecuencia que comentais. Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Nov 16, 2017)

Algo esta mal dado que para la gama de FM las bobinas tienen muy pocas espiras, tal vez estas sintonizando algún armónico y por eso se escucha mal
Yo lo he armado hace mucho años y nunca tuve problemas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 16, 2017)

*Acá* y *acá *ya discutimos del tema hace un tiempo largo, y no, las bobinas no tienen esa cantidad de vueltas, y la selección del varicap es un lío ya que solo admite el BB105 o el BB205: ningún otro dá el rango completo para FM *a menos de tocar las bobinas*!!! --> Es probable que el varicap NO SEA un BB105...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 16, 2017)

Hola a todos , coincido con Don pandacba seguramente estas escuchando un harmonico del oscilador local y ese modo NO es lo correcto.
Como ya aclare en mi post anterior puedes "chequear" la frequenzia de oscilación del oscilador local por meo de otro receptor de FM mas prolijo acercando ese de la bobina osciladora y buscando en su dial cual es la portadora generada por lo TDA7000.
Como aclaraste tener un osciloscopio de 200Mhz de banda puedes enpleyar el , para eso debes hacer un "arco de Hertz" que nada mas es que una espira de  hilo de cubre ayslado conectado a un cable coaxial de 75 o 50Ohmios y ese cable conectado a la entrada Vertical de tu osciloscopio .
Con ese arco de Hertz ( o sonda de RF) aproximas de la bobina osciladora y ayusta los comandos Vertical y Horizontal del osciloscopio de modo puder "veer"  la senoide de RF comodamente , conocendo lo periodo desa senoide puedes calcular la frequenzia dibidindo 1/ periodo obtenido.
Ese metodo NO es muy presiso (acurado) porque nesecita que lo osciloscopio este bien calibrado.
Lo mejor instrumento sin dudas serias un frequenzimetro digital  capaz de medir hasta centienas de Mhz.
Efectivamente por lo que puedo veer en las fotos posteadas lo diodo Varicap es un BB405 , ao menos los que tengo por aca son identicos.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 16, 2017)

Esta era una placa que hace muchos años vendían con el receptor ya armado...visualiza el BB105(no se si los hay con capsula del tipo que tu tienes) y las bobinas que no tienen mucho mas de 6 espiras en un diámetro de 6,5mm de alambre 0,60 o 0,70mm. 
Abriendo o cerrando(compactando) las espiras le vas a dar, en cierta medida, el ancho banda que sintonizaras.
Definitivamente las bobinas que muestras están mal aunque te funcione.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 17, 2017)

ricbevi dijo:


> Esta era una placa que hace muchos años vendían con el receptor ya armado...visualiza el BB105(no se si los hay con capsula del tipo que tu tienes) y las bobinas que no tienen mucho mas de 6 espiras en un diámetro de 6,5mm de alambre 0,60 o 0,70mm.
> Abriendo o cerrando(compactando) las espiras le vas a dar, en cierta medida, el ancho banda que sintonizaras.
> Definitivamente las bobinas que muestras están mal aunque te funcione.
> 
> ...


Por lo que veo los capacitores son casi todos do tipo "Plate" , muy buenos para andar en RF  , lastima que actualmente estan muy raros para conpra en lo mercado especializado.   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 17, 2017)

Nostalgia de los mica plate y de los nuguet si mal no me equivoco unos que eran azules


----------



## elgriego (Nov 18, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Nostalgia de los mica plate y de los nuguet si mal no me equivoco unos que eran azules
> Ver el archivo adjunto 161590



Aqui en el comercio local ,se consiguen tanto unos como otros ,imagino que en capital debe ser mas facil,,,eso si ,,,los mica plata,,,son saladitos.

Tanto hablar del tda 7000,me han dado ganas de volver a armar uno ,pa jugar un rato vio,total ci de esos debo tener como diez ,y seguro que hasta una placa de plaquetodo ,clon de la de nueva electronica he de tener por ahi. 




Saludos.


----------

